# Vinyl self stick tiles question



## Mike Costello (Aug 1, 2004)

Bud Cline said:


> Boy ain't that the truth, I can get myself into more trouble than even I can beleive sometimes.:whistling
> 
> I can sit here and type a bunch of stuff that I think is hilarilously funny and laugh my ass off the whole time. I think: "Look at me, I should be doing stand-up in a club someplace I'm so-o-o-o funny".
> 
> ...




I just keep telling myself its only the internet. Not like real life or anything.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Bud Cline said:


> I click to post............return the next day, and a hundred and seventeen people are lined up to kick my ass. They're stumbling over one-another trying to get to me. There have even been times when I've thought my 'signature' should be I'M SORRY!


Boy don't I know how that one feels. Cccaant we all just get along lol.


----------

